# Accessing the DIN?



## johnny_boy (26 Nov 2004)

I just received my login and password for what I assume is the DIN. I know this is an intranet and can't be accessed outside of the DND network, however a few people have told me that you can access it remotely to check e-mail at whatnot. I know normally to access a Intranet from a remote connection you need a VPN.. So my question is 1) is this possible, and 2) if so where can I go to login remotely?

Thanks


----------



## Franko (26 Nov 2004)

Ask your unit IT rep.

Regards


----------



## foerestedwarrior (26 Nov 2004)

only way to do it that i have run into(i am a IS tech for RCSU(c)) is to have a laptop that is specially immaged for jus tthat. I cant remember what it is called, seeing as how it is almost never done, but that is the only way i know of. Ya, still ask to talk to your unit ISO, he/she would know(how to call TIS ;D)


----------



## LCISTech227 (29 Nov 2004)

The only way to access the DIN remotely is by using a DVPNI account.  To have a DVPNI account you need a special account setup and a laptop or desktop configured with the DVPNI software.  Those are the requirements.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (29 Nov 2004)

dammit, i forgot that it was DVPNI, i havnt dealt with it ever, so i forgot, my bad


----------



## LCISTech227 (30 Nov 2004)

That's OK!

That's what us TIS guys are for 

Cheers


----------



## foerestedwarrior (30 Nov 2004)

LCISTech227 said:
			
		

> That's OK!
> 
> That's what us TIS guys are for
> 
> Cheers



lol, dam TIS, always running my CD drive.......it's funny, iv left a blank cd inthe drive for like 3 weeks, and atleast once a day, it will just run........i was confused at first, until a guy i work with told me it was TIS checking the CD....lol


----------

